# Job Offer - Hospitality / F&B / Restaurant



## IQ Balls (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I am considering taking up a job offer in Dubai, moving from Shanghai where i have been working for the past 3 years. The position as an assistant food & beverage director in a 5-star hotel for 18,000 dirham /mth, excluding accommodation which will be provided by the company. Anyone from a similar F&B / hospitality background who can shed light if this is a reasonable salary?

I'm in the middle of asking them about my housing allowance, and would REALLY appreciate if you guys can give me some advice of what i should be realistically looking at. I'm married, have a baby boy with me, and a Chinese maid i am considering to bring along. That makes 3+1 people in the house, and i'm hoping to rent a 2-3 bedroom apartment near Alsufouh road (nearby Dubai Marina) where i'll be working. Preferbly a 100sqm place where our kid can move around. Any idea how much would rental be?

Obviously we're expecting a lifestyle change from Shanghai where we're living a more financially-carefree life, to being more careful with our spendings if we do move. My wife is hoping to get an internal transfer there too. So if we were to continue the lifestyle below, which we're not willing to further compromise, can we save much?

- travel around by taxi most days
- dinners out 2-3 times a week
- shopping 1-2 times a week
- basic neccesities and toys for the baby

Thanks heaps! Your advice would be most helpful...


----------

